# Does anyone here own both a 335d and a 328d?



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm still trying to decide between the two. I have a deposit hold on a low mileage great condition almost fully loaded 335d but would like as much input as possible from people who have owned both for comparison. Thanks.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Have you driven both yet? Two very different cars (E90 vs F30, 280ft-lbs vs 425, etc)


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Drove the E90. I've always liked "different" cars not too many others drive. That's the allure of the 335d. That, plus the torque and mileage are interesting traits as well. The main concern is the CBU problem. Not sure how long BMW will goodwill this solution. Otherwise , it will probably just be the normal nagging BMW repairs we all expect.


----------



## crapSOOT (Aug 19, 2011)

I own a 2011 335d and a 2014 328d Xdrive

335d: :thumbup:
-Cannot take it out on the road without someone wanting to race me on the streets, which is something I never do.:thumbdwndon't have to, I know my car is faster)
-It is a sport package and completely different driving experience, the power and torque are addicting,
-ride is controlled, handling excellent might push a little in hard corners,
-JBD module installed wakes up the beast.
-harder to do any type of reprogramming, older interface.
-Mileage, low 30s, can do 500 plus on one tank if I drive carefully.(60/40 City/Fwy)

328d Xdrive: :thumbup:
-people look at it because it is a newer BMW with the LED angel eyes that stand out.
-No one wants to race me, maybe they do but, I know a lot will leave me in their dust easily.
-plenty of power to get you around, (but not like the 335d), this is a cruiser.
-handling is comfortable even in sport mode(sharper, but still comfy)
-I will never put a JBD on it, IMO waste of money, it will never be anywhere close to 335d performance.
-Much easier to reprogram modules using E-Sys & cable.
-Mileage, mid to high 40s, 600 plus in tank with light pedal. (65/35 Fwy/City)

The wife loves them both and drives one based on her mood that day:angel:


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

dragoncoach said:


> Drove the E90. I've always liked "different" cars not too many others drive. That's the allure of the 335d. That, plus the torque and mileage are interesting traits as well. The main concern is the CBU problem. Not sure how long BMW will goodwill this solution. Otherwise , it will probably just be the normal nagging BMW repairs we all expect.


It should come down to the type of drive you want. They are very different, so you should already know which one that is. CBU is simple and easy to avoid if youre willing to make a simple, cheap, and easy modification. Either look for one with very low mileage (under 30k) or look for one that has CBU cleaning done on the service history.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

crapSOOT said:


> I own a 2011 335d and a 2014 328d Xdrive


Me, too (well, my 335d is a 2010.). Similar comments.

Love the 8-speed auto in the 328d - it's better than the 6-speed in the 335d; smoother shifts, always in the right gear. You'd think they'd be similar since they're both ZF, but it's a night/day difference.

F30 is bigger. But don't worry about the EPS - it goes where you direct it. Reminds me a bit of my '01 330xi as far as lightness. That little tiny engine out front makes it feel lighter in the front end than the 335d's much heavier I-6. Mileage is crazy good, and I say that even though i just got 38.5 on a 290 mile highway trip in my 335d.


----------



## gatordoc335d (Nov 7, 2014)

Hoooper said:


> It should come down to the type of drive you want. They are very different, so you should already know which one that is. CBU is simple and easy to avoid if youre willing to make a simple, cheap, and easy modification. Either look for one with very low mileage (under 30k) or look for one that has CBU cleaning done on the service history.


I just purchased a 2010 335d with 37k miles. Hasn't had CBU issues now or in the past. Could you point me in the direction of how to go about doing these simple cheap mods? I'm hoping I don't need a lot of room or tools to do it since I live in an apt in the Bay Area.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

gatordoc335d said:


> I just purchased a 2010 335d with 37k miles. Hasn't had CBU issues now or in the past. Could you point me in the direction of how to go about doing these simple cheap mods? I'm hoping I don't need a lot of room or tools to do it since I live in an apt in the Bay Area.


On e90post message a member called iaknown, he has egr block plates. They can be installed with minimal tools and space.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=969420


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

crapSOOT said:


> I own a 2011 335d and a 2014 328d Xdrive
> 
> 335d: :thumbup:
> -Cannot take it out on the road without someone wanting to race me on the streets, which is something I never do.:thumbdwndon't have to, I know my car is faster)
> ...


Thanks for the post. Very informative. I have in fact made up my mind and our newest addition, a Monaco Blue fully loaded 2010 335d. It came home with us yesterday. We already own two TDI's so this was almost a no brainer. I won't worry about CBU. If it happens I'll just deal with it. The car is virtually perfect and drives like a...3 series w sport package! Coming home yesterday, I did a couple of 70-110 pulls. They didn't take long as the car pulls like a train. Fun, fun, fun!!!!


----------

